# J16 Front deck



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, the front deck on my skiff cracked a while ago. I have been getting by until recently when the deck cracked further and needed to be taken off. The wood was nasty and wet. After a lot of checking this site out and speaking to others, I decided it would be a good idea to build my own custom deck. Well, I *suck* at fiberglass work! For many reason, but the reason I am here is because I am looking for any other idea(s) on where I can get a front deck. At this point, I wouldn't mind just putting a stock on it but the prices are rather high ... Any ideas or advise??? Thanks


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

pic


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

pic


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

pic


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I see three options
Buy a new deck from Carolina Skiff.
Build your own from plywood, fiberglass and epoxy.
Repair the one you have. It's not difficult.


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I've build on from marine ply, glass and epoxy, but it looks like hell. The glass gelled too quick for me most of the time and the one I took off... well it may not look like it from the pics, but almost all the wood was soft and wet. So I guess i'll have to spend an outrageous amount from a Carolina Skiff dealer. :-[


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Take measurements of where the wood is now, grind out the old stuff, slap in some new wood, bed in an epoxy putty, lay new glass & resin over it. Clean it up, paint it maybe and put it back on the boat. Should cost less than $100.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.carolinaskiff.com/skiff/parts_jseries.html

The reason it cracked was the unsupported span length.
Run a leg down to the sole to carry the load and prevent future problems.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

there is a guy on tampa craigslist that has brand new carolina front decks on close out you might want to check it out -tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1890803186.html


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a buddy that is a CS dealer. The front decks start around $200. So if you tried to build one and was unsucessful, save money and just buy a new one!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

You might try going to the Carolina skiff owner website. Someone might have one sitting in the corner of their garage and be glad to get rid of it. 

I had a rear deck that took up space for a year before someone put up an adv. looking for one. Also, try to adv. on Craigslist (want to buy). You'd be surprised how much "stuff" is out there. Rich


----------

